# testing a fish stick



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

i have a fisher fish stick controller that goes up and down and to the right but not to the left.is there away to test the controller to see if it is bad?i was told to go to the fisher website and they explain how to hook it to a battery.i didn't have any luck finding it.does anyone know how to test it? thanx p.s. its only 3yrs old


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

How many pins are in the plug?


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you tried cleaning the connections at the grill and on the plow itself? I'd say the best way to test it is to try it on a buddies.


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

it is a 6 pin plug and all the connections are clean.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

find someone else with a 6 pin hookup and plug into their plow and see if it works, if not, then its something on your plow!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If it will raise/lower and angle right but not left than the S3 valve/coil assembly isn't opening for one reason or another.

Before you test the controller, first check the S3 for magnetism with the controller on and the angle left function pressed (be careful of blade movement!). This will tell you if the coil is receiving the signal from the controller, thus telling you whether you have an electrical/controller problem or a valve/hydraulic problem.

If you don't find magnetism at the S3, then test the controller. Be careful when you do as they don't take kindly to a direct short.

Here's the manual to walk you thru the diagnostic process. It's for Western but the Fisher's are the same. Controller test is on: Page 48


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;536197 said:


> find someone else with a 6 pin hookup and plug into their plow and see if it works, if not, then its something on your plow!


That's cheating! :realmad:

Takes all the fun out of it. 

But with the snow season you've had Mike, it's ok if you do it that way.


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

when i press the left button it will raise, press it again it lowers the blade


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dvs00022;536213 said:


> when i press the left button it will raise, press it again it lowers the blade


When you press the left button it raises, but also pressing left will lower it correct?


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

yes,it will lower it when i press it again


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok, classic sign of a bad controller. 


No test necessary..


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

i kind of figured it might. i wanted to test it on another plow just to make sure.the deal here wanted 1 hour labor, $80 just to test it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dvs00022;536227 said:


> the dealer here wanted 1 hour labor, $80 just to test it.


Wait till you order a new one. payup


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you all for the help


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

dvs00022;536230 said:


> thank you all for the help


Glad to help dvs :salute:.


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

i know they are expensive


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

Mine went dead over the summer. The dealer replaced the circuit board for $177. A whole new Fishtik was over $200. I've since seen them on eBay for around $100, new in the box. Good luck.


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

i just tried a friends fish stik and it did the same thing mine did. now i am thinking it a valve/hydraulic problem?


----------



## dvs00022 (Mar 4, 2008)

earlier i said when i press the left button it will raise.i tried it today and as soon as i let go of the button the plow lowers.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sounds like it's getting worse.

Now that it's dropping as soon as you let go on the control button, and you've tried a different controller with the same results....

Do this test: 

Lift the plow and before it has a chance to lower fully, immediately unplug the control harness grill plug. If it continues to drop down with the grill plug disconnected, then you have a hydo or multiple hydro issues. Possibly due to contamination.

If it immedialty stop droping with the connectgor unplugged then it's a wiring/truck side issue.


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mine was doing some similar stuff to what yours was doing. I have a friend that runs a lot of fishers and he told me that they suck snow in the breather and get ice chunks in the fluid, that then gets tuck in the valves. He told me I need to bring it in a warm garage or use a propane heater to get all the hydraulics warm, then change the fluid. I didn't heat it up, but I did change the fluid when it warmed up. I also ran it back and forth and up and down to warm up the fluid. It worked for me. It did happen again, but I just got out and cleaned the snow off the reservoir and it seemed to work. My cousin borrowed my plow the other day and said it's doing the same thing again. So I don't know if there is a problem with the valves or I just need to flush it out better.


----------

